# Kmart clearing Coopers stock



## Hoppers (1/5/14)

I have just been into my local Kmart and found that the coopers kits are on sale for $9 (standard) or $10 (International)

All the coopers range, including the fermentors ($65) are on sale

I called Kmart customer service on 1800 124 125 and asked about this, Only to be told that they will no longer will stocking any coopers products 

Seems a shame, it was really convienient for me too


----------



## fletcher (1/5/14)

just at that location or did they mention it's an all-store thing?


----------



## lukiferj (1/5/14)

Coles haven't sold them for a while. It's a shame as it's how a lot of people get into home brewing.


----------



## hathro (1/5/14)

Big W is still going strong


----------



## hoppy2B (1/5/14)

They seem to be everywhere in SA.


----------



## Dave70 (1/5/14)

I've got a better idea. 
Purchase your brewing supplies from your local homebrew retailer who will actually appreciate your business.


----------



## Hoppers (1/5/14)

Trust me, i spend a small fortune at a few local HBS, Kmart is also open 24 hours, so convienient on my way home from the club !!

I think its Australia wide, but the lady didnt specify


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/14)

Provided the use by date is ok, on the odd occasion I get a can for a partial I prefer to spend an extra dollar and buy from the LHBS as opposed to Big W.

However I must admit it would be convenient if you just gotta grab a Cerveza on a Sunday Afternoon.


----------



## sp0rk (1/5/14)

My local Kmart hasn't stocked any homebrew stuff for a good 6-12 months now


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/5/14)

Just stop buying anything from them, you can do it.


----------



## DU99 (1/5/14)

the kmarts i have seen haven't had any good stock for ages,wont be loss here.


----------



## Forever Wort (1/5/14)

I wonder what Coopers thinks about this. Good news for LHBS and our favourite online offerings, though.

:kooi:


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/14)

I find it easy not to buy from Kmart as there isn't one in Taree 

When I lived on Bribie I rarely ventured into the Morayfield one anyway, very poor for mens clothing and shoes. Bought mostly from Big W.


----------



## menoetes (1/5/14)

Kmart is convenient for me too, though I am getting a lot of my brew supplies online from National Home Brew these days. Still, for people who are starting out, Kmart is one of the places they get their starter gear. It's kinda where I stumbled across home brewing and made my start. There's a good Big W with an extended range not too far from me too but it's not as easy to get to as Kmart...

Ah well, I guess there's nothing I can do but go pick up the discounted kits and dex for my next few K&B brews. The larger Woolworths stores still stock a limited range of Coopers gear as well as Brigalows, Homebrand and Tooheys.


----------



## Ramps (1/5/14)

I did hear a few weeks back when our LHBS was thrown into a flap trying to get hold of a enough consumables, crown seals etc. cos "all the supermarkets had stopped stocking HB supplies
Then I saw over the next few days woolies and bigW still stocking ... it all makes sense now ...kmart is "all the supermarkets"


----------



## thedragon (1/5/14)

lukiferj said:


> Coles haven't sold them for a while. It's a shame as it's how a lot of people get into home brewing.


My first 10 or so kits were brought from Coles and Kmart.... before I knew what a LHBS was. 

But not for the convenience of buying the kits back in the day, I don't think that I'd still be brewing today.


----------



## storeboughtcheeseburgers (2/5/14)

Woolies still has it though, which is surely more convenient? All the coopers cans are currently on sale for 9.99 - pale, draught, pilsner etc. They have everything there except fermenters - o rings, grommits, dex, coopers malt conditioner packs and all that jazz is available.. If you arent around any homebrew shops or its a sunday or whatever, its mighty handy, Their caps are pretty cheap too.

I still go to HBS for hop additions and yeasts so they're still supported.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/5/14)

after the 2011 flood my local coles (flooded up to the ceiling) didn't re-stock any home brew kits. I sent them an email, and within a month or so they had set aside a few shelves for kits & dextrose (and non-alcoholic beer). Worth a shot if you don't have a LHBS.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/57112-so-i-wrote-a-letter-to-coles/


----------



## menoetes (2/5/14)

Dropped by one of my local kmarts today, the only international series they had were the English Bitter and Canadian Blonde. So I picked up 2 x Canadian Blondes an will swing by the Other Kmart in my area tomorrow in the hope of finding some Euro Lager and/or Mex Cervesia since they are all going for $10 a piece. It's all a good price for a quick cheap kit & bits or a partial. Their regular line (the standard lager, real ale, dark ale etc) are all going for $9 which is 10c cheaper than the homebrand stuff at my Woolworths. Stock up and get it cheap while you can IMHO. 

Cheers for the heads-up Hoppers.


----------



## wynnum1 (4/5/14)

Kmart Cannon hill Brisbane now do not have any home brew.


----------



## Eagleburger (4/5/14)

I picked up some of these. They didnt have any brew enhancer. what actually is brew enhancer? Could I replace it with wort from a grain mash?


----------



## NewtownClown (4/5/14)

If you are referring to Coopers Brew Enhancer, from memory 
BE2 = 500g Dextrose + 250g DME + 250g Maltodextrin
BE1 = 600 g Dextrose + 400 g Maltodextrin

All the ingredients can be found at a good LHBS or an online supplier, so they are very easy to replicate.
Also, most LHBS sell their own versions of Brew Enhancer


----------



## Eagleburger (4/5/14)

thanks heaps!


----------



## menoetes (4/5/14)

Got six kits now; 2 blondes, 2 cervezia's and 2 lagers. Brisbane stores are starting to look a bit bare...

Kmart Toowong still has a bunch of standard kits but only the bitter and blonde kits left of their international series.
Kmart Indooroopilly is almost out, only a few blonde and cervezia kits left as of yesterday afternoon.

I might have to check the city stores today


----------



## Johnny Ringo (5/5/14)

menoetes said:


> Got six kits now; 2 blondes, 2 cervezia's and 2 lagers. Brisbane stores are starting to look a bit bare...
> 
> Kmart Toowong still has a bunch of standard kits but only the bitter and blonde kits left of their international series.
> Kmart Indooroopilly is almost out, only a few blonde and cervezia kits left as of yesterday afternoon.
> ...


I grabbed some English bitters x2 Canadian blonde x2 a lager and a real ale. Any suggestions on recipes that would go well with theses?


----------



## Blitzer (5/5/14)

I need some bottles, will check out the Indro store soon.


----------



## menoetes (6/5/14)

Better hurry Blitzer, I think the Indro store only had one or two boxes of bottles, I think Toowong had more, since they started renovations I think people have forgotten they are there.

Johnny, I was going to try a true Blonde style using the kit, 1.5kg of wheat or pilsen liquid malt and steeping 400g white wheat grains, 200g light crystal 20L grains and 150g carapil grains. As for the hops, maybe cascade mixed with something softly fruity like a Saaz or maybe even amarillo? Should turn out well...

A lager I will almost always throw down with liquid wheat malt (to keep it extra pale) around 250g of steeped Carapils grains and a really strong flavored, fruity hop like Galaxy, Vic Secret or Citra. Lager kits are a light on malty flavors and really let the hops shine though my recipe isn't for a traditional lager, more of a pacific ale (or faux lager).

Add the hops late in the boil as the kit is already bittered unless you want to up the IBUs, I generally add at 10 minutes before flameout and at 0 minutes (flameout) but I know 15min & 5min work well too as does 20min - 10min - 0min (though this adds some bitterness and uses more hops). Needless to say I don't generally use the coopers kit yeast. S-05 has been my go to for the paler coloured beers for a while now.

I hope this has been some some help.


----------



## Asha05 (6/5/14)

The Dan murphys near me has just started selling coopers gear in the last 3 months or so. Cheaper than LHBS and K-mart.


----------



## Grainer (6/5/14)

kits ... meh


----------



## menoetes (6/5/14)

Grainer said:


> kits ... meh


Lol! I can't believe you actually took the time to make that comment! :lol:

Snob B)


----------



## Wigarus (6/5/14)

As the title says, get yourself to Kmart and grab whatever is left


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/5/14)

Wigarus said:


> As the title says, get yourself to Kmart and grab whatever is left


Nothing !


----------



## chemfish (6/5/14)

Yeah, Brissy was pretty bare as of yesterday as well


----------



## Wigarus (6/5/14)

I might be partly to blame, I told a couple mates and between us we got 17 cans at 10 bucks a can.


----------



## menoetes (6/5/14)

Cheers guys, the clearence is actually Australia wide.

We got the heads up a few days ago and I'm sure I'm not the only one who has hit the western suburb Kmarts to grab up what we can.

After that it'll just be selected Woolworths and Big W's... and our LHBSs of course


----------



## Johnny Ringo (6/5/14)

menoetes said:


> Better hurry Blitzer, I think the Indro store only had one or two boxes of bottles, I think Toowong had more, since they started renovations I think people have forgotten they are there.
> 
> Johnny, I was going to try a true Blonde style using the kit, 1.5kg of wheat or pilsen liquid malt and steeping 400g white wheat grains, 200g light crystal 20L grains and 150g carapil grains. As for the hops, maybe cascade mixed with something softly fruity like a Saaz or maybe even amarillo? Should turn out well...
> 
> ...


Yeah cheers, I'll have a crack at the Blonde next brew, it sounds good.

Toowong still has plenty of stuff but indro is nearly completely out.


----------



## Foxfire (6/5/14)

Yeah I grabbed the last two boxes of bottles from chermside Kmart - $10 for 15 bottles is a good deal. Aspley kmart had nothing at all.

Saturday the chermside had quite a few cans there in pretty much every style. But I'm not sure about today - depends on who's been travelling ;p


----------



## madpierre06 (7/5/14)

In Chermside this morning, half a dozen cans left from the International range (Mexican, Canadian Blonde and an English Bitter) and around a dozen or so of the basic range.


----------



## Yob (7/5/14)

whats the bet it's just Kmart gouging for shelf price?

Maybe tied to why Coopers seem to be offering more and more free shipping sales?

The Kmart near me doesnt stock brew gear but the BigW still does,

SWMBO is quite partial to a Pale ale from the can (with some nice additions of course), I was actually surprised ad how good they can be made, was a bit disappointed to see the last of her keg blow recently


----------



## DU99 (7/5/14)

:icon_offtopic: the woolworths near me use have Coopers products..but noticed a few months ago they started to restock there home brand and a small selection of cooper's range.


----------



## madpierre06 (7/5/14)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: the woolworths near me use have Coopers products..but noticed a few months ago they started to restock there home brand and a small selection of cooper's range.


Without taking further OffT, they and their gouging competitor/counterpart are doing that with everry bloody thing in the stores.

Back on topic, thanks for the comment regarding the PA Yob, I grabbed a can of the APA along with a grain pack, a US05 and finishing hops from the LHBS to see how that little experiment comes up.


----------



## Asha05 (7/5/14)

Popped up to the Kmart near me 2 cans of euro lager left, and plenty of their kits but all discounted.


----------



## TheBigD (7/5/14)

popped into Kmart Sylvania and picked up two English bitters and a real ale total $29 also was tempted to pick up a extra FV as the kits were only $65 if they had of come with a better can than the OS lager I probably would have gone for it.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (7/5/14)

Checked out my k mart today. All they had was empty shelves and specials tickets looking for purpose.


----------



## ChrisLevo (8/5/14)

KMart Firle sold out, with only three kits marked down to $65.

I went for a drive, and found Drakes Foodland at Target Square in Newton have a basic range.


----------



## TheBigD (8/5/14)

Shelf full of real ale this morning at kmart sylvania
So I grabbed a two more 

Get them while you can


----------



## growler (8/5/14)

I bought the last 500 caps on the shelf from Kmart Bundy last week.

Bargain!

cheers G.


----------



## LiquidGold (8/5/14)

I got the last crown seal caps at Arana Hills, was hoping for some cheap real ale cans but no cans left at all (they only had draught and real ale though). Only one carb drop pack left and PET caps as well as two starter kits.


----------



## ciderlover (12/5/14)

Nothing left at Kmart Sunnybank & Calamvale, so I went to Big W Garden City, loads of stock but at full retail prices, so I picked up & pitched a can of Euro Lager. Never tried this one I hope it's nice, I really wanted a Mexican Cerveza but the dates on all the cans were only a couple of months from expiry. It seems the night-fill staff just chuck the new cans at the front without rotating stock. So, the cans at the back we're pretty much expired. Woolies in the same complex had very little stock but they were even more expensive (I don't get that) and the dates on the cans were again very old. Out of curiosity I checked my local IGA and almost all of their cans expired late last year. My nearest HBS is all the way in Cleveland, about a half hour drive from me, so the local BigW is my first port of call.


----------



## wynnum1 (12/5/14)

Last cans Euro Lager and Mexican Cerveza expiry date was just under 18 months so 18 months must be best before for coopers .
If they discounted the cans after 6 months by a dollar then they would be worth buying . The placement of the cans on shelf can be changed when you look for the freshest cans and put the old ones at the back.Putting too many cans on the shelf can also be a problem for rotation.


----------



## ballantynebrew (12/5/14)

cheers for the heads up - got myself 5 coop pale cans for 10 a pop


----------



## ciderlover (12/5/14)

Popped into my local Kmart at Sunnybank Hills during my lunch break today and the shelves were cleared out, I asked one of the lasses there and she said it was all gone by the weekend but pointed me to a bargain bin clearance trolley that had 4 tins in it. The tins were all banged up but there was only one that was undamaged, it was a Coopers English Bitter with an expiry that is only 2 months away, but for $5 I thought what the hell, I grabbed it and will have to pitch it on the weekend.


----------



## Yob (12/5/14)

Dunno if it's the same lark, but there were no FV boxes for sale in Big W on the weekend either, not sure if they have just sold out or its indicative of a wider issue?? Loads of kits on the shelf though so a couple of pales seemed to drop into the pram 

SWMBO_ will_ be pleased


----------



## monkeymagik (14/5/14)

Think I read somewhere the big supermarkets were stopping stocking home brew stuff as it cannibalises there bottle-shop sales.


----------



## Beer Ninja (15/5/14)

Noticed a couple of fermenter kits marked down to $65 at Kmart in Shellharbour. Not much else left on the shelves.
Oddly, I saw the other day that my local Woolies are now re stocking homebrew after clearing their shelves a few months ago. Most of my money goes to my LHBS but sometimes the supermarkets come in handy.


----------



## Eagleburger (15/5/14)

Thats what I am waiting for.Still about twenty tins at kmart near my work.


ciderlover said:


> bargain bin clearance trolley






My 2V is still not ready so this weekend I am going to do a can of euro-lager, two kg of pale malt anda few pellets of saaz.


----------



## pcmfisher (15/5/14)

monkeymagik said:


> Think I read somewhere the big supermarkets were stopping stocking home brew stuff as it cannibalises there bottle-shop sales.


More likely Coopers and such are not prepared to pay the ridiculous shelf space prices that the large chains charge.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (18/5/14)

Just picked up a few bits and bobs from kmart.
Extract cans for $10 ea, dextrose and ldm for $2 each.

If you know a mate who wants to get on the brew wagon...
Coopers home brew kits for $65 ea


----------



## slcmorro (18/5/14)

DME is pretty handy at that price.


----------



## menoetes (19/5/14)

Sorry Brisbane Brewers, I just cleared out the last of Toowongs stock today (2 cans were all they had left), Mount Ommaney and Indooroopilly are dry now too.


----------



## wynnum1 (20/5/14)

''local Woolies are now re stocking home brew' Went and had a look there not serious all prices are expensive and limited range could not get crown seals better to go home brew shop at there prices.





Coopers Home Brew Australian Pale Ale No1 1.7kg $16.80


----------



## spilver (20/5/14)

Was that burwood Kmart?


----------



## Bribie G (20/5/14)

Not mentioned so far but Supa IGA stores usually stock basic tins for around $12.


----------



## menoetes (20/5/14)

Coopers storefinder tells me that the Foodworks near my place stocks them but I fear that they are telling a lie...


----------



## Grott (21/5/14)

K Mart at Colonnades shopping centre, south of Adelaide cleared their stocks a week ago, managed to get 6 tins of English Bitter @ $10 each (lucky). Only Big W left this way as only brew shop (Brewcraft) does not stock coopers.
cheers


----------

